# Reloading room ideas



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have our custom home to be completed here in the next two months. I am acting as the general/owner-builder. I have a pretty nice reloading bench, but I think I will take it to the next level as I have all kinds of basement space to use; even a room all of my own that is about 200 SF. The bench is the higher style, but I am thinking maybe a regular desk height to use a regular chair possibly. 
So, would you mind sharing your man cave reloading room pics? It is officially an unfinished basement, but I plan to finish out at least this one room fairly quickly and can likely take advantage of having subs on hand to just finish one more room... Part of it will incorporate my cartridge collection (up to about 500 cartridges so far) as well as the full reloading area. Let me know of your ideas and what you have. I had in mind a bench that may be the full length of the 15' wall possibly. Only have an RCBS single stage so far. Thanks guys!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Well there is this old thread> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/18-firearms-reloading/16717-reloading-bench-pics-ideas.html

Mine is in this thread, I would post it again but the pic is not on this computer.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Id say the one silly thing that I would like to have is a lip on my bench to help keep stuff from rolling off when I accidentally drop a case or bullet. No pics, but a change I'd like to make.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Here's my bench, built it a few years ago. Really like it. Those gaps in the back near the center divider are for power cords.

The press is located on the right edge. That is reinforced with several 2x6's to stop any flex. Its rock solid.



















-DallanC


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Awesome bench DallanC. I like the pegboard idea.

You really need to stock up on reloading supplies though.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

longbow said:


> Awesome bench DallanC. I like the pegboard idea.
> 
> You really need to stock up on reloading supplies though.


Hey that IS a can of Varget sitting there, thats all anyone needs right? :mrgreen:

I laid out my plans to fit 2 8lb cans of powder one above the other on a shelf, not that I have any right now LOL! I really only reload for about 8 calibers, so I don't need a super elaborate setup... thats not to say I wouldn't build such a thing if I ever won the lotto lol

Right now the bench is a disaster, I haven't needed to reload in 8 months so its slowly accumulating clutter as I work on other things. Next big storm where I'm stuck in doors I'll clean it up and start reloading again. My boy's shot through most of his 7mm08 ammo, I tumbled his brass so thats GTG, need to tumble all my pistol cases and get them ready.

I really like these for work lights, they are cheap but put out alot of light, and are easily aim-able for whatever I'm doing. I stick them up high aimed down to my work surface.

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20169658/

-DallanC


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I just had a new house built and one of the basement bedrooms became my new reloading room. I had the floor epoxied and man is that nice. Very easy clean up. I also had it wired for a small t.v. for music or hunting shows. I put in a small bar height table to put the t.v. on and magazines to sit and read. I went to Costco and bought some of their plastic shelving for added storage. Just a few ideas if your starting from scratch. I wish the room was a couple of feet bigger. I took the old bar stools from the old house and put them at the bench and the table. Loving it.:grin:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Here it is again, still messy, but I was working on cleaning that room over the weekend.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It's amazing how a reloading bench becomes a catch all during the summer and then winter sets in and we all need to get back to the bench so that we can shoot all summer again.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I picked up a reloading bench from harbor freight for about 150 bucks. There are different ways to set them up. Just do a search on the net under harbor freight reloading bench.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That epoxy does sound nice, just worried about it being so cold all of the time and maybe looking too specialized of a room to where people looking to buy the house years down the road would wonder what in the world to do with it, but you can always carpet over it. My brother just bought a floor epoxy company...
Could I use Formica counter top and just heavily reinforce it from below and be strong enough? 
I am thinking one wall at desk height and maybe one at bar height so I can use drawers on the desk height possibly. Not sure how to tie the two heights together yet, maybe all just desk height?? Thansk for sharing the pics, it is good to see how tight things get as you add more and more tools, so Ill be sure to have lots of space with about 30 linear feet, it should work going from my current 6'.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Here's my bench, built it a few years ago. Really like it. Those gaps in the back near the center divider are for power cords.
> 
> The press is located on the right edge. That is reinforced with several 2x6's to stop any flex. Its rock solid.
> 
> ...


Your bench looks like the powder section of Sportsmans Warehouse on 7200 S.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Here is my bench prior to me putting all my supplies on the shelves. I built it using the NRMA plans then wired it to have outlets and overhead lighting (built the hangers out of black pipe). It stands in my garage.





































I'm still working on my Man Cave but it is located on the other side of the wall that my reloading bench is attached to. That album is here....

http://s174.photobucket.com/user/KineKilla/Tico/Man Cave/story


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Jealous of that man cave, it is bigger than my house. Love the high ceilings for animal mounts and the beautiful wood work.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

thanks for the kind words toasty. It's been a lot of work over the last few months but I've enjoyed doing it all myself and learning as I go. The room is only 660sf but the 14' ceilings make it feel much larger.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Awesome Kinekilla! What is that countertop? Looks like walnut, yet more exotic... Is it all done or still under construction? Is this part of the house or shop or what? My favorite part is the window casing of rough lumber, that is sick! I made my window too big and too low or I would copy you!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

all these benches put mine to shame. i need shelves and compartments. i only load 5 cartridges


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Huge29 said:


> Awesome Kinekilla! What is that countertop? Looks like walnut, yet more exotic... Is it all done or still under construction? Is this part of the house or shop or what? My favorite part is the window casing of rough lumber, that is sick! I made my window too big and too low or I would copy you!


Don't want to thread hijack, but yes it is Walnut that I glued up and am finishing myself...just waiting on my copper sink to arrive. The room is still very much under construction...big items left to do are: HD Projector, Fixed 120" screen, Walnut Bar Top to match the counter tops, Bar front skirting (probably faux stone) then a bunch of odds and ends. This is a room that is roughly 1/3rd of my detached garage that the previous owner used as office space for his home business.

As for the reloading bench, I've found that organization is really the key. I've tried to organize my stuff so that case prep supplies are in one area, powder, projectiles, etc. In order from left to right. The organization allows me to keep track of where I am in the process and stay on track throughout so make sure you have plenty of shelves, bins or other.

If you want/need any suggestions or ideas during design or construction just shoot me a PM. I'm always willing to help people where I can.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have ADD so I need a large reloading area for a case trimmer, laptop computer, TV, meat grinders, cutting boards and sausage stuffers.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a bench of sorts, 13.5' long, that I use for reloading sometimes, mostly seating bullets or sizing magnum cases that my hand reloader doesn't like. Most of my reloading stuff is portable so I can just clamp it to the table in the kitchen, camper, motel room, portable shooting bench, your garage, or the benches at the range.

All my reloading "things", except powder, are stored in Rubbermaid boxes.

My old bench was set up for making fishing rods. Back then I could turn and dry the coating on two rods, as long as 13 foot, at the same time. Now it's a mess:


.


----------



## Smoot (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm a little late to the party here, but here's my current reloading setup. It's been hard to actually plan a bench setup and organize everything as I've bought my equipment piece by piece over the years. It isn't exactly the way I would want it, but it still works. I went cheap on my first bench, bad idea... Too much give and wobble. Decided to get a second one, picked up a decent looking one from Lowes. They had an optional desk drawer and locking cabinet that I decided to get as well. The drawer is handy for the extra parts and caliber conversions for my Dillon press, and the rolling cabinet has been great for powder and odds and ends ammo. Feels a little safer to have the propellants in there.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I have ADD so I need a large reloading area for a case trimmer, laptop computer, TV, meat grinders, cutting boards and sausage stuffers.


So just kick on the chargemaster when you want something a little spicier?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I appreciate all of the input guys! We just got all of the wood flooring in today, attic insulation and garage doors yesterday, cabinets next week and counters the week after, so very close. 
I think I am going to go regular desk height. I do like Kinekilla's point about different stations. My old was so compressed that there were no stations, but we got lots more room now.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Any more updates for us Kinekilla? It has been over a month.


----------



## Smoot (Sep 30, 2015)

wyogoob said:


> I have ADD so I need a large reloading area for a case trimmer, laptop computer, TV, meat grinders, cutting boards and sausage stuffers.


Have you ever tested those sausages for lead content? Haha


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Smoot said:


> Have you ever tested those sausages for lead content? Haha


No, but once n awhile I'll find a small rifle primer.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Huge29 said:


> Any more updates for us Kinekilla? It has been over a month.


Not sure what updates you're asking about.....but yes things change daily it seems.

http://s174.photobucket.com/user/KineKilla/Tico/Man Cave/story

I now have a 148" ceiling mounted projector setup to watch the game on (DIY fixed screen) and most of my wall decor hung...still waiting on my sink, they say it's in a crate from Mexico (where they're handmade) so hopefully soon. Also finished up the bar front but took the metal back outside to patina because it was way too shiny! I think I'm in a holding pattern as of today until the metal patinas/rusts and the sink arrives so I can finish my counter tops then move on to the backsplash, under bar lighting and then the bar top.

As far as changes to the reloading bench go....none. It functions quite well the way it sits as long as I can keep from using it as a normal workbench.


----------



## Smoot (Sep 30, 2015)

KineKilla said:


> As far as changes to the reloading bench go....none. It functions quite well the way it sits as long as I can keep from using it as a normal workbench.


Haha that's a problem I've dealt with many times. Worst when I was fabricating some kind of little metal bracket for a friend and I decided to use the vise on my reloading bench while I took a grinder to my workpiece. Had metal dust everywhere for months. At least I moved all my flammable first though. Lately it's just been my open-top junk drawer, with piles of crap that has no other home.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

KineKilla said:


> Not sure what updates you're asking about.....but yes things change daily it seems.
> 
> http://s174.photobucket.com/user/KineKilla/Tico/Man Cave/story
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing the final product. How thick is that walnut for your countertop? I am starting to think about doing something similar possibly, but I would need a jointer and a better table saw, but think of the savings....


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Huge29 said:


> Looking forward to seeing the final product. How thick is that walnut for your countertop? I am starting to think about doing something similar possibly, but I would need a jointer and a better table saw, but think of the savings....


I bought rough cut lumber in 5/4 thickness then had a friend plane and square them for me. They are planed down to roughly 15/16ths now and sit on top of a 3/4" ply layer. It was around $600 for the lumber by itself. You're looking at about $7 per board foot if you want to go that way. My boards are all random widths which I feel adds character.

It was far more economical to go with the thinner boards than it would have been to go with the 1.5" - 2" thick that you'd probably want. I didn't biscuit join any of them, just took my time aligning them and sanded the seams flush after gluing.

If you want the look and are willing to pay for it, then you could do something similar. No matter what you choose you will have to accept that you'll be drilling holes in your counters to mount your press, etc.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Just finished this one.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Just got finish electrical started this weekend and we now have lights. Then, flooring and the big project---the homemade counter tops. After extensive searching I think I will just do something like this 



i have a couple hickory floor cabinets and drawers and some wall brackets to strengthen it. I thought I had already shared these, but this is from a guy in MI who shared this on a facebook site. Going for a similar look.
The only thing left of which I am unsure is wall storage, I am used to my old bench with several shelves and it wont all fit in the limited drawer and cabinets I have. Is there some economical, decent looking shelving? I am sure that the wife will want something similar on her side of the room. Also looking for some way to display my cartridge collection where it is actually on display and not in boxes as it is currently...any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

As requested by Huge29...

http://s174.photobucket.com/user/KineKilla/Tico/Man Cave/story

I don't know if much has changed as it will always be under construction. I know the work on the bathroom is very recent as I just started it in the last week or so. Plan is to cover it floor to ceiling with wood, distress it and stain it. So far I only have the ceiling, one wall and a small section where my homemade light fixture is. Had to do that wall because I needed the light to work in there (once you paint it black it's dark and you can't see S$#%). My overall idea is to make the bathroom resemble an old outhouse.

As for shelves in your room Huge you might consider making some. If you want them to appear floating you may consider using french cleats but they may limit the weight holding capacity. There is always the store bought shelving you can get at the hardware store as well. Some store bought stuff looks pretty good once you paint the brackets, and modify the shelves to match your needs.

You have a pretty nice rustic look going there. If it were me, I'd buy some thick rough cut lumber (hickory perhaps) at least 6/4 thick, square one side only (the side against the wall) and build some corbels (like those under my bar top) to use as the supports. I think the heavy duty corbels with flat black or copper hardware would look great holding up some rough sawn Hickory slab shelves....

_*Oops, just noticed you said ECONOMICAL shelving. In that case you could do a 1/2"ply shelf with a 1/2" Hickory top layer then self edge it with Hickory strips to give it the look of much thicker slabs.* Another cheaper option would be to use a veneered ply material bought in 4x8 sheets to make the shelves. You'd have to paint or cover the bottoms and sides somehow but the veneered top would be real wood grain._

Have you considered shallow upper cabinets to match your lowers? It might be nice to be able to close the doors when not in use.

I believe you can buy butcher block tops at Ikea then taylor them to fit your needs...way easier than building them yourself. If you want the challenge then go for it but making the panels is a real PITA...probably the hardest part of my entire build, except for gluing the 9,800+ pennies and pouring the bar top epoxy.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Holy pennies batman. Thanks for the ideas

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

KineKilla said:


> As requested by Huge29...
> 
> http://s174.photobucket.com/user/KineKilla/Tico/Man Cave/story
> 
> ...


I think I just found my new BFF !!!!:shock::shock:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is my final product http://utahwildlife.net/forum/18-fi...t-my-reloading-room-now-done.html#post1749282


----------

